
Ask HN: Is there a free registry of investors for a specific company? - mlejva
I know that there are services like AngelList or Crunchbase. What I&#x27;m looking for is whether there&#x27;s some sort of free version of that? I suppose it could be created by the government?
I just need a list of investors that a specific company has and be able to use their API
======
troydavis
In the US, the closest that exists is mutual fund ownership (form 13F) and
company insider ownership (forms 3, 4, & 5) filings:

[https://www.sec.gov/fast-answers/answers-
form13fhtm.html](https://www.sec.gov/fast-answers/answers-form13fhtm.html)

[https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?company=&CIK=&type=...](https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?company=&CIK=&type=4&owner=only&count=40&action=getcurrent)

These forms are only submitted about public companies. You can see the data on
sites like Yahoo Finance.

